# Observation on thera tubes



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

here are my results in a week-end intensive shooting with the theraband tubes. I ordered them from yellow to black and, unfortunately, the tand type (the weakest, where not disposables). Plus I bought a cherry band ring 1 inch wide, that I splitted in two 8, 2/3 of inch (23 cm) parts. It is 3 mm thik and else if I could not test it in deep the first impression is to be terribly fast.
Going back to tubulars: tre Yellow tubes are good enaught in 4 strands config but the classic surgical tubes (pure latex, sold in chemestry for endoveins injections) appears to act faster and with more power. 
In 8 strands the Yellow are very fast but, for me, a little too hard. Way too strong the medical stuff in ( 8strands).
Red stuff:I can use in four strand but they does not seem to ad other than fisical stress to my shooting.
From Green to Black I will use them only in the classic two strand (one each brace) mod. 
Conclusion: untill I will not receive the original dankung with the spare tubes I order I will stick will yellow 4 strands and surgical four strands: bot plinking and occasionally hiunting. One of the best thing of the chinese stile catty is that You can change the tube set in a glance if the ears are a little open: to avoid slipage of the rubbers out of the ears I have shifted a piece of tube (after a short bath in alcol) on the forks and this gave me also a better grip. 
Ps: any idea on stoking the amount of bands I bought and would not use immediately?


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Hows the black and blue tubes ?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Black tubes are strong. But also bulky. Don't feel good in the dankung stile confing trought the ears of the frame. I have to test them on a western stile catty.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh i was wondering how it was on western slingshots.
I look forward to the results.


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

I will test the blue tomorrow,have already the black and i am satisfied with it ,what is your preference ?


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

keep em dry, cool and dark, should be fine.

also, I'm using theraband, because of lack of other rubber








Not much of a choice in belgium.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Received my Danhkung from China today. I am sthinking chinese rubbers are way underrated. I have done some test (unprofessional) with the cattys You can see in pics and the thin pale oriental stuff resoulted absolutly the best performer. Whith a 9 mm (3/8 steel ball) I was able to pass, with every slingshots, several polistyr and cardboard layers. But then a thin metal net on the back of the shooting box stopped the bullets. Except for the dankung. The four strands stuff passed trou the net as a hot blade in butter. I still have to try same mod with the cherry bands from thera to see if they perform better tha thera tubes. But at the moment China rules. That sayd realize please that lenght of rubbers are different, I shoothed hand free (no fix standing non standard pull) so this are no more than personal's assetments. But also the ear's chonomethers (You know, the feeling between pouch release snap and impact) say to me that this thin rubber tubes are very good.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

supposition confirmed. Cherry thera bands, made from exercise ring, are good, With a butterfly shot, the net was trepassed


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I like this thread , keep up the interesting observations.
How is blue tubes ?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry, I have not jet tested them (You can see in pics I still have blue end black uncutted). But in accordance with what I read here and in other forums (may be herr jorge will explain way better than me) it seems that the more they are bulky the less they perform. The double red where whorst than the yellow, the Milbro set-up with two strands green its been the whorst performing. I dont know if this is because I am not able to extract alla the power from them, or because some fisical low between diameter, hevvyness, and fastness. 
Probably I will end up buyng some gold thera band, more cginese staff, and using the blue and black pieces for training exercise.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok.
Keep us updated !


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I dind not had time to perform other (very empitical, sorry) tests on penetration, but after no more than 20 shots the cherry flat-bands started showing sign of wear near the attachemnt at the wooden fork's catty. So I have shorten them about one inch and fastened in a mix-mode (leather strings+rubbers) on my old Milbro. Since now they seems to olds much better (no wears or damages) and I had a plus inespected vantage (less slapping on holding hand, no more fork hittings). What about to repeat same mod at the pouch?

A quest to all: there are issues in stocking bands in an emrmetic box in the frigo (not freezer) normal vegetables refrigerator?


----------

